# Idea's of Use for the lint from your Dryer...



## mike4lorie (Apr 5, 2020)

I was just reading online the Family Handyman magazine. I used to get it delivered to the mailbox every month but realized I can read just about all of it for free online.  Every issue I read I find something that is very interesting. Well, I was just reading it and dozing as I read it, so I should think seriously to try and go back to bed... But I wanted to share this with you... The one thing I knew about reading this article was lint is great for using for firestarter if you have a little fire at night, or if you or your kids are camping, it's great for starting campfires... 

But here are other ideas for Dryer Lint...

Using your Dryer Lint


----------



## Lee (Apr 5, 2020)

Like the fire starter idea and for plugging holes in potted plants. I have also put it out for birds to use for nesting material.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 5, 2020)

Lee said:


> Like the fire starter idea and for plugging holes in potted plants. I have also put it out for birds to use for nesting material.


Love the same two ideas; also, decades ago, I used it to make 'paper' - decorative kind... very pretty!  I will set some out for the birds, as well - great idea!


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 5, 2020)

In step one he tells you lint is good for starting a fire.  Then in step six he says to use it with linseed oil and toss it in the trash.  That's a good way to burn your house down.  Also, as use for compost, although natural fibers are biodegradable, synthetics are not.  The whole list seems shaky to me.

Don


----------



## win231 (Apr 5, 2020)

Cher used to make her whole stage outfit out of one load of dryer lint:






♫♫  If I could find my clothes.....I would put them on  ♫♫


----------



## Gaer (Apr 5, 2020)

Hahaha!  You MIGHT have too much time on your hands!  Hahaha!  but seriously,  I used to make rough designer paper out of it.  Stopped doing that!  Hahaha!


----------



## Liberty (Apr 5, 2020)

Thinking we really need to get out more on this forum...at least to "watch the grass grow"...lol.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 5, 2020)

I wouldn't think these sheets are good for the plants or birds since the fragrance chemicals in them are toxic, even to our environment.....


----------



## old medic (Apr 5, 2020)

I have a collection of different colored lint....
Use them for fly tying material...


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 5, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> In step one he tells you lint is good for starting a fire.  Then in step six he says to use it with linseed oil and toss it in the trash.  That's a good way to burn your house down.  Also, as use for compost, although natural fibers are biodegradable, synthetics are not.  The whole list seems shaky to me.
> 
> Don


Right on. Linseed oil and lint from the dryer. Perfect combination for spontaneous combustion. 
I don't like lint. It gets into the inner parts of the dryer. I regularly used to take the back off the dryer and vacuum it out.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm sorry.  Hahaha!


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 5, 2020)

Stay tuned for Part 2...  "Bellybutton Lint."


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 6, 2020)

If you piled up all the lint you remove from the dryer you would wonder if you have any clothes left.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2020)

Lee said:


> Like the fire starter idea and for plugging holes in potted plants. I have also put it out for birds to use for nesting material.



When I had my house,   I always collected dryer lint for the birds to use  in their nests.   I set it out on a  table and  they took it often.  
.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 6, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Stay tuned for Part 2...  "Bellybutton Lint."


C'est Moi:  Gotta tell you:  I woke up this morning thinking about "Belly Button Lint" and started LAUGHING SO HARD!  My dog came in and stared at me.  I can't . . . This is . . . Sorry.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 6, 2020)

*(Couldn't resist posting this, all jokes aside*

*How Dryer Lint Is Dangerous for Birds*
There are many reasons why dryer lint is inappropriate and can even be dangerous as nesting material.

*Texture*: Lint is stripped, torn fibers and has no structure of its own. Because of this, it falls apart easily and will not hold up to the activities of growing fledgling birds or adult birds moving around on the nest. After wet lint dries, it can be particularly brittle and a nest made of dryer lint will disintegrate quickly under the slightest stress.
*Chemicals*: Depending on the exact detergents, fabric softeners, and dryer sheets used, lint can contain perfumes, soap residue, harsh cleansers, and artificial dyes, none of which are safe for birds. The higher concentration of these chemicals in lint can make it particularly toxic, even in small amounts.
*Scent*: The fresh scent of warm, dried laundry can be wonderful for humans. While most birds do not have a strong sense of smell and won't mind the odor, *those same scents can easily attract predators right to a vulnerable nest.*
*Dust*: The small particles of dry, loose lint are easy to disturb and can be inhaled by birds, even young chicks. This dust can cause respiratory distress and even choking or suffocation in severe cases.
*Mold*: When lint gets wet, it retains the moisture for far longer than more natural materials. Not only can staying in a damp nest chill birds, especially chicks that haven't yet grown feathers, but the wet lint can develop toxic mold or mildew that will linger and can infect birds.
*Stickiness*: Wet dryer lint pulls apart easily but will stick to many surfaces and can become caked on birds' legs, feet, and plumage. In severe cases, this can disrupt the insulation of a bird's feathers and may have even more harmful effects on the *development of feathers in growing chicks**.*
*Composition*: While most dryer lint is made up of very small, fuzzy particles, longer threads, elastic strands, plastic fibers, or hairs can also be part of a mass of lint. Those long pieces can tangle around birds' legs, wings, or other body parts, potentially causing injuries similar to the dangerous effects of fishing line.
With so many hazards that dryer lint poses to *brooding birds and chicks,* it is never a good idea to offer it as nesting material.

https://www.thespruce.com/dryer-lint-as-nesting-material-386626


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 6, 2020)

I have used it for a fire starter, but now I just use cotton balls rolled in Vasoline. I store them in an empty pill bottle. One cotton ball will burn for quite a while. More than long enough to get even damp wood shavings going.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 28, 2020)

I heat with a wood stove and have used it to make fire starters with paraffin, but I believe that method was more applicable before synthetics.  Cotton burns better than modern fabrics (see Squatting Dog's post above^^^).

Now I scavenge pine cones and dip them in paraffin for fire starters.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 28, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Stay tuned for Part 2...  "Bellybutton Lint."


----------



## terry123 (Apr 29, 2020)

I just put it in the trash and don't have to worry about the birds!


----------

